# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  surfing around Dusseldorf

## ntg24

Hello all,

I am new in this forum as well as the area. Just brought my equipment from Greece. Used to do windsurfing there during the summer.
I live in Dusseldorf. Which spot would you recommend around the Dusseldorf or in Netherlands?

thank you in advance and sorry for the English...

----------


## KIV

Roermond is quite close to Dsseldorf: http://www.spot-explorer.com/spotgui...=Oolder%20Plas

----------


## jasch

Hey, 

welcome to Dsseldorf. Have a look here: http://www.windsurfing-meerbusch.de/
It isnt a great spot, but you can store your stuff and have a quick session after work. Also you can get contact to other windsurfer.

Dmmer is a lake in the North, that is bigger than the lakes in Roermond. Maybe a alternative.

----------


## jfk1980@gmx.de

Hey ntg24,

how is your mobility, do you have a car? In this case I can recommend the Brouwersdamm near Renesse at the Dutch coast. Here u find both, North Sea but also the grevelingen meer which is like a lake. There are usually at every weekend dozens of surfers around, kiters as well.
The location is about 280km west from DUS so you need to find one of the campgrounds or B&B I think ...
Take a big neoprene with u if u come from Greece  :Smile: , welcome however!!!

Fabian

----------

